# Jeff Jones wanted tipping - Kalanick didn't



## fiver360 (Mar 5, 2017)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-21/uber-s-messy-breakup-complicates-search-for-coo

I found this quote pretty interesting.



> Behind closed doors,* Jones was a vocal proponent for allowing customers to tip within the app,* a top-requested feature by drivers, according to two people familiar with the discussions. Although other executives have privately expressed support for in-app tipping, *Kalanick has long held what he's called "principled" opposition to it. He believes restaurants and taxicab companies have used the prospect of tips as a way to underpay workers, the people said.*


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Pathetic. But as long as there are ants out there working they will never add a tip button. Besides if they add a tip button drivers will stop working after they reach a certain $ amount. The whole thing is screwed up!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I always thought that the reason TK always kept lowering rates was so that the most desperate drivers would stay logged in for long periods of time and that there would be a higher probability of a car always being close and available. When I first started in late 2014, I would stay logged in for 4-6 hours and go home. Later, he introduced all of the bonuses to drivers to recruit more and more and more drivers and constantly kept dropping the rates because...."lower rates means more money"!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yet Travis does the same thing by underpaying his Drivers. What an idiot. So he becomes the business that underpays his "workers" yet doesn't allow for tips. This can't be a real quote... no one is that stupid.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

thats funny....he wants the drivers to earn .....lol......here in south florida I'm averaging $9 hr over the last year......and that doesn't included a depreciated car.....


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> This can't be a real quote... no one is that stupid.


Did you see his video?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Yet Travis does the same thing by underpaying his Drivers. What an idiot. So he becomes the business that underpays his "workers" yet doesn't allow for tips. This can't be a real quote... no one is that stupid.


Yeah Travis is clearly a cancer in this organization. Jones wanted to make some practical improvements to Uber and Travis had to ego trip. What a dumb fool. I think he's more dislike able to Zuckerberg


----------



## PatsFan (Mar 23, 2017)

I found this quote pretty interesting.[/QUOTE]

underpay really. This out of the mouth of the King of underpaying people.



joebo1963 said:


> thats funny....he wants the drivers to earn .....lol......here in south florida I'm averaging $9 hr over the last year......and that doesn't included a depreciated car.....


It's about him earning on our backs using our capital (i.e. Our cars) to make him billions for doing zero work other than coding for the app.

Total DB and total DB company. Just hogs sucking all the money for themselves for little to no work.



ABC123DEF said:


> I always thought that the reason TK always kept lowering rates was so that the most desperate drivers would stay logged in for long periods of time and that there would be a higher probability of a car always being close and available. When I first started in late 2014, I would stay logged in for 4-6 hours and go home. Later, he introduced all of the bonuses to drivers to recruit more and more and more drivers and constantly kept dropping the rates because...."lower rates means more money"!


 Lower rates means more rides and money for him. It for the Drivers. He's Just an oligarch asshole that thinks he's smarter than everyone worse when in truth he's just a using DB.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

That's funny because Uber underpays workers and doesn't allow in App tipping so they are hypocrites.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

The actual quote is:

"When rates go down , rides go up !".

Frogging love Uberspeak.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just imagine the real reasons, the shit we won't hear about. A COO doesn't just quit without notice unless shit is so bad.

It's just not done on that level.

And then to put out the statement he did.

When Jeff Jones had the Facebook q $a and someone asked about tips, he gave the answer "I hope you're getting lots of badges. " I thought then it sounded sarcastic as hell.... im guessing it was, but not towards the driver asking the question, but towards TK...



The Mollusk said:


> The actual quote is:
> 
> "When rates go down , rides go up !".
> 
> Frogging love Uberspeak.


And more rides means you'll spend less time without a rider.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

That's a really good point. Jeff Jones is not stupid. He basically went out holding his nose cuz the situation stunk so bad.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Usually an executive works out a month or 2 or 3. Helps his replacement transition. Usually its a personal scandal or major health problem that brings something so abrupt.

“It is now clear, however, that the beliefs and approach to leadership that have guided my career are inconsistent with what I saw and experienced at Uber, and I can no longer continue as president of the ride-sharing business,”

This is nicely worded but it's a very.... unflattering statement at best. It's also not something a someone in an executive position does. They bow out, cite some bullshit reason and move on. Jeff Jones by all accounts is a genuinely good guy. He's a smart man and a professional. I honestly believe he was looking to make it better from the bottom up.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The sense I get is that it's a very unprofessional place that is an old boys network where they demean and sexually harass women. A professional coming from real corporate America would be shocked. Plus you know their bottom line is the almighty dollar and they don't care about riders or drivers they figure they can lose some and expect more to show up. A CEO would not leave unless it was really bad because it looks bad on his resume as well, plus his statements although carefully worded shows that he had contempt for how they were running the place. I just read an article that said that Jones did not like conflict and that place must have been like a zoo.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

TK should have been ousted and Jeff Jones put in to replace him. He's responsible for a lot of the bad publicity


----------

